# Error Medium type not supported or invalid medium!



## Kore G (Mar 6, 2016)

Hello guys. I am trying to import wav files in to cubase 5 and i received this message. Does anyone knows the solution? The bitrate of the files are 24 bit and 96000khz.


----------

